# NPP as racist antidote?



## arapahoepark (Jun 4, 2019)

I was surprised to see this on the Aquila Report today....perhaps due to the fact that the PCA is mentioned.
https://www.patheos.com/blogs/euang...-Paul-a-product-of-the-wests-cultural-moment/
Aside from his arrogance that permeates this post, I am curious as to your reactions.
Undoubtedly, the NPP has been trotted out numerous times but, I am also wondering what you think regarding the couple of exegetical conclusions he comes to.


----------



## Von (Jun 5, 2019)

It's like satan is trying every possible combination of half-truths and heresies to undermine the gospel...


----------



## Von (Jun 5, 2019)

arapahoepark said:


> arrogance (?)


You can remove the question mark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jun 5, 2019)

It seems from the article that he is saying racial diversity is a necessary aspect of justification of faith *and* that a church which isn't diverse is therefore not preaching justification by faith. Certainly salvation is not based on one's race (particularly on an individual level, one could argue certain races throughout history have been more or less receptive to the Gospel). But the implication that I'm taking from what he says is that, for example, if there is an all-white congregation in a city which has a significant black population then that church is, if not sinning, then not preaching the full Gospel. That is not Biblical, as I understand the teaching of justification.

I didn't understand the "gotcha" in his question about the curse. Yes Christ's Atonement has redemptive-historical implications but it also was Him taking the punishment His people deserved for their sins upon Himself. It has an individual dimension (for every individual member of the elect) as well as the redemptive-historical aspect which would include the taking of the Gospel to the ends of the Earth.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 5, 2019)

I am particularly curious on what our bothers and sisters in the PCA have to say...
I have seen it in the few works I read by Bird that he really has a way of making chauvinistic claims.


----------

